# Teflon Paint



## carpetsnake (Jan 16, 2017)

hi cant remember where to buy teflon liquid tht people use to paint around clear plastic containers that u keep woodies in tia david


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 16, 2017)

Google fluon paint. There are some online sellers.


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 17, 2017)

Teflon paint!?... How does it stick to what you paint it on?


----------



## butters (Jan 17, 2017)

I get mine from Danny brown aka geckodan


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I mine from ABDF buhttp://www.abdfreptilesupplies.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_129&product_id=68y


BrownHash said:


> Teflon paint!?... How does it stick to what you paint it on?


haha you have to glue it on LMAO


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 12, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Google fluon paint. There are some online sellers.


Fluon is a known carcinogenic, I recommend not using fluon resin anywhere near feeders for reptiles, instead use packing tape covered in vaseline.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 12, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Fluon is a known carcinogenic, we at AFT recommend not using that anywhere near feeders for reptiles, instead use packing tape covered in vaseline.


Source? Be interested to read, given its so widely used and recommended, and sold without any warning labels attached.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 12, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Source? Be interested to read, given its so widely used and recommended, and sold without any warning labels attached.



The reason we don't use Fluon and or fluon ADI is because it is carcinogenic. Studies and tests were done in California on rodents and all exposed to fluon developed cancer.
In fact, I wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10 foot pole!


(Carcinogenic Status Components (CAS#) Wt. % IARC Carcinogens)
*Product Name: FLUON TL-107
Product Code: 611107100
Trade Name: FLUON
(1) ACGIH 1999 - Carcinogens 
(2) OSHA - Select Carcinogens
(3) NTP Eighth Report - Known Carcinogens*

APPROPRIATE METHOD OF DISPOSAL OF SUBSTANCE OR PREPARATION
Contact a licensed professional waste disposal service to dispose of this material. Dissolve or mix the material with a combustible solvent and burn in a chemical incinerator equipped with an afterburner and scrubber. Observe all federal, state, and local environmental regulations.


*Carcinogen = any substance or agent that tends to produce a cancer*

*I wouldn't feed my animals anything that has touched or been near Fluon either.*


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 13, 2017)

Might that have anything to do with PFOA content formerly used with fluon? PFOA was phased out around 2009, going by what I could find. All info I could find regarding PFTE itself (I’m referring to the MSDS released by the manufacturer) is that it’s effectively harmless, except dust may cause irritation. Happy to be corrected but I really find it hard to believe that it would be so heavily advocated and readily available if this is the case.

EDIT: 
Given that calling the material out as highly dangerous is a pretty big thing (loads of us use it all over the world, so warrants a thorough look-in IMO) I had a poke about. Here is my TL;DR of what I’ve been able to look up. Unfortunately an interesting-looking article regarding the phase-out of PFOA is behind a paywall.


What is sold as Fluon paint contains Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) (otherwise known as Teflon) in a suspension. Teflon is basically inert and harmless with the exception of heat-related degradation at around 260 degrees Celsius which is irrelevant to this particular application.


Perfluorooctanoic acid (PFOA) is used as a surfactant, and WAS used in production of PTFE, and is the same stuff used as a surfactant in the firefighting foams that caused all the drama surrounding contamination at ADF facilities. PFOA is a proven carcinogen and has been largely phased out of PTFE production.


PFOA has been replaced with other short-tail surfactants however there remains a lower, unproven element of concern regarding adverse health risks of the replacement surfactants.


In short, I can’t find anything definitive saying that fluon paint (these days) is carcinogenic. PTFE itself is safe for this use. If anyone on here is a chemist or has a good background in chemistry, a more in-depth and any corrections look would be fantastic.


All my sources for the above are from Google, Wikipedia and manufacturer’s online Material Safety Data Sheets for fluon and other name brands.

@Aussiepride83 Please don’t take this as me being argumentative, I’m quite concerned about what you posted regarding the carcinogenic nature of it as it’s so widely used, and I’d rather not touch it if it were indeed a health risk.


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 14, 2017)

i was watching one Steve Irwin documentary's about the zoo and it was about how feeds all the reptiles insect and he was talking about how they use Teflon paint to keep the roaches from getting out. so i doubt that Teflon is toxic they must be using it for years.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 14, 2017)

PTFE is the non-stick component on the surface of your non-stick kitchen utensils. As has been mentioned, it can be degraded by excessive heat, and it is not recommended to use these utensils in the home if you have pet birds indoors - if accidentally left on the stove and it overheats, birds are highly sensitive to the toxins given off, and may die. But used as we do, as a barrier (usually on plastic containers) is highly unlikely to cause harm.

Jamie


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 14, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Source? Be interested to read, given its so widely used and recommended, and sold without any warning labels attached.


I would be interested in having a read of the information also.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 14, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> I would be interested in having a read of the information also.



MSDS - Orica Chemicals

MSDS - Spectrum Chemical - This MSDS rates PTFE's carcinogenic effects as group 3, cross-referenced here at the IARC as "_Not classifiable as to its carcinogenicity to humans"_

MSDS - AGC - Notes that while there is no data available to suggest PTFE is carcinogenic, the monomer tetrafluoroethylene which is used to produce it, is.

Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) Wikipedia entry including information regarding largely discontinued use and hazards of perfluorooctanoic acid

Perfluorooctanoic acid (PFOA) Wikipedia entry

Tetrafluoroethylene (TFE) Wikipedia entry - Brushes on lab tests with rodents

I can't find the article I mentioned that was hiding behind a paywall unfortunately.

Maybe this is what AP copy-pasta'd, it's word for word, from 2011.

I think it's either old information or the original author was misinformed regarding TFE's carcinogenic nature belonging to PTFE. Happy to be enlightened though.


----------

